# US to NZ retirees?



## quiltladydurango (May 14, 2015)

I didn't get any responses to my last post, so I'm now just interested in finding out if there are any Americans out there who have retired to NZ and what their experiences have been. We have a daughter and grandkids here, but are frankly very discouraged about the cost of living and want to know what other hidden financial traps may be ahead. We'd really appreciate any information. Cheers, Marianne


----------

